

Show HN: Pipeshout – Allowing you to filter, examine and debug multiple streams - Sean-Der
https://github.com/Sean-Der/pipeshout

======
Sean-Der
This is a small project I worked on over a couple of days as en excuse to
actually use some react.js, and learn reflux.

It is pretty much a web based equivalent multitail, but with persistence and
showing input as one stream.

There also was some good conversation on
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2vyimh/pipeshout_an_e...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2vyimh/pipeshout_an_easy_way_to_combine_multiple_inputs/)

